# What..!!!   Why..???



## Smokey73 (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 11, 2012)

well start being proactive now helping things come together for next year instead of gripin' here. i think there might be a more tactful way to see this contest added than complaining. catch more flies with honey?



the last contest offered to kids was at the cutdown contest and there was little attendance. not encouraging im sure to the guy trying to run the "largest" and "most successful" contest in this state.

time constraints are a big issue with the contest at its current venue (GON blast). 

odd that a guy living in alabama cares that much anyway. (i know youve family here, why not let them handle it)


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 11, 2012)

I have found that people want to have all kind of things, but they dont want to work for it. They want everyone else do the work and they benfit from others hard work.  Also they are the first to fuss about something too. I am not pointing fingers, just making a statement.
Good luck


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 11, 2012)

:d:d


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 11, 2012)

Smokey73 said:


> ..1ST i own 56 trucks  that run across all these states and i own a home in COLUMBUS GA.so i can speak for both states...as for your comments they would mean more to readers if you entered  contest...you don't   so.what ever......i just got to know dc788 AND I BET HIS OPINION IS different than your..or even 1 of these other guys who blows ... ....



ill be there money in hand next month.

will you?


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 11, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> ill be there money in hand next month.
> 
> will you?



So will I. Hope we have a lot of callers.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 11, 2012)

Some guys are world class duck CALLERS, and some guys are world class duck KILLERS......I'm a duck KILLER.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 11, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> Hope we have a lot of callers.



me to.


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 11, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> ill be there money in hand next month.
> 
> will you?



ive got a state title under my belt..is it time for name dropping ...? sorry didn't  here you..


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 11, 2012)

I will say this. I think that a Youth contest would be the greatest thing since sliced bread. I've lived in Georgia all my life, 30 years, and just like most of you I feel strong about her. It is my wish that a caller from Georgia win the World Championship Calling Contest in Stuttgart. (I know that many people have no desire to contest call, but their are many people in this Great state that love getting on stage a blowing the heck out of a duck call. Trust me, I have done may things in competition, I played in a Georgia State Champion Baseball Series in High School, I played 4 years of College Baseball, and even competed in a Professional Golf Tournament. Even with experiencing all of that, I never had as much fun as I had getting on the stage last year in Stuttgart competing in the last Chance Regional the day before the Worlds. It was awesome, and might I say you can hammer a duck call on that stage.) I feel that holding a Jr's competition will only increase the chances of that happening. It might take a little work, but as many of you know we have no say so in how, when, where, or what contest are held. Scott, is the man in charge and if anyone would like to have a contest that is not currently being held you might need to contact him, or do what Foskey ( I know that is a no no on here, at least for some people) did and go out and hold a contest at another venue. It takes a little work, but so does anything that is done correctly. 

I applaud anyone for asking about a contest that should be held, because the more kids we get into duck hunting the easier it will be to educate, and to quote Mr. Larry, "if you teach a kid to hunt, you will never have to hunt your kids".  This contest might be the first step in help or even saving one kid..

Just my .02


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 11, 2012)

Smokey73 said:


> ive got a state title under my belt..is it time for name dropping ...? sorry didn't  here you..



no, you got in a tizzy saying something about not entering contests. just giving credit to my opinion (through your terms) by verifying my attendance.

so how are we going to get this youth contest hooked up for next year? thats what this is about. and i support it 100%. as previously stated though, i dont think complaining is going to help the cause.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jul 11, 2012)

Smokey73 said:


> ive got a state title under my belt..is it time for name dropping ...? sorry didn't  here you..



debate team?


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 11, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Some guys are world class duck CALLERS, and some guys are world class duck KILLERS......I'm a duck KILLER.



I was going to try my best to stay positive, but


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 11, 2012)

no debate.i dont have a horse in the race(that belongs to me) but i see dewey duck happy to carry his grand kids to these things,and my brother for buying a call for those boys to blow,and other guy's kids too..and since mr.fosky was brought up ..well lets hit ball for a minute..his kid could possible put this state on the map in duck calling 1 day & bring kids and adults alike into this sport. so i want dog anymore,because at the end of the day it's up to alot of parents to help make this happen..


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 11, 2012)

Smokey73 said:


> no debate.i dont have a horse in the race(that belongs to me) but i see dewey duck happy to carry his grand kids to these things,and my brother for buying a call for those boys to blow,and other guy's kids too..and since mr.fosky was brought up ..well lets hit ball for a minute..his kid could possible put this state on the map in duck calling 1 day & bring kids and adults alike into this sport. so i want dog anymore,because at the end of the day it's up to alot of parents to help make this happen..



I totally agree.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 11, 2012)

Guys it is about time! I see more and more dads get the picture. The kids is the most important thing. But they are most of the time the unhear group of people. We are all guity of pulling things in front of our responsibles  of raiseing, teaching, and just love our kids.  That is most of the problem with kids today. They are not getting  what is need from the FATHER..... Alot of kids dont know they father. 
 My little girl growing up was better than most. Not saying she was  perfect. But I couldnt understand why all her girl friends always want to stay at our house. They always want to sleep over, hangout, and just do things at ourhouse. Then they told me, when they got older,( Mr.Larry, You required us to do right,dress right, and ran off all the bad boys. You show us Love and how to respect ourselfs.) I did all that without knowing it.  Kids need love, rules, and to be a counted for their actions.  When I was kid we rode bikes, went fishing all the time and alot of friends played sports. I played a little  I wasnt a jock. I loved to fish and hunt. My father  required me to make money, do school work and help around the house. I did all that because I loved outdoors. I still think if my father had not showed me how to hunt and fish and gave me rules. I am sure, I would not be the man I am today. That is why, I am so much into teaching Fathers and kids how to hunt. Even thow alot of people say (YOU NEED TO LEARN ON YOUR OWN) That is Horse po. But That is all I have to say on that matter.
But back to the subject of the kids callin contest, I agee it would be a great teaching tool. To teach kids how call waterfowl, turkey and other animals. As long as the kid wants too!!!But alot of time there is no one willing to stop and help the powers to be get it done. I have hunted with alot of fathers and their kids and there is nothing like  watching the kid coming out in the fathers.  My hats off to all the fathers and mothers that teach the kids to hunt, respect others and to respect the animals and the outdoors.

No Iam not a masterhunter, mastercaller or a world champion! But I have alot of fun teaching and taking people hunting KIDS AND ADULTS....

Good luck to everyone in the contest. Who knows the next world Champion could be D/C788 or W/S or even Foskey Son.

Besafe
Larry
Remember my saying:


----------



## levi5002 (Jul 12, 2012)

i cant promise a calling competition but dangit if they cant learn from one of the best (jim ronquest of RNT)in the industry....

If you wanna help the kids come support our delta spring event, which is centered around our youth.


----------



## clent586 (Jul 12, 2012)

levi5002 said:


> i cant promise a calling competition but dangit if they cant learn from one of the best (jim ronquest of RNT)in the industry....
> 
> If you wanna help the kids come support our delta spring event, which is centered around our youth.



Jimbo is good with the kids for sure. I enjoyed that weekend in the turkey woods with him and the Macon event. Not to often do you get to run some prototype cutdown calls with him. That whole Mid Georgia Delta crew did an excellent job for the kids!


----------



## duckdock (Jul 12, 2012)

I try to stay off of here as much as possible, but comments like the first post bother me.  As many of you on here know, there was talk of a youth contest, and believe me I would love for there to be one at the BLAST.  The problem is, we have limited time to put on the three contest we already have.  Not to beat a dead horse, but I genuenly feel the GON BLAST is the best possible venue for the Ga. State, and untill something a whole lot better comes along and as long as my name is on it, we will continue to have the contsest in conjunction with GON.  I realize most people don't know how much time and money GON puts into makeing our contest work, but if it werent for them I really don't think we would be where we are today. Post like this remind me of the people who get on here and bash GON, the very group of people who make the forum possible!  I know I can not make everyone in the state of Ga. happy, but I can try and make the majority happy.  I would be more than happy to help put on a youth contest somewhere, we just can't do it at the BLAST.  Daryl Kirby and I had many conversations about the youth contest, and we decided untill they get at least one show under there belt at the Gwinnett Center, we didn't need to make any changes.  If anyone would like to discuss the calling contest, please feel free to call me @478-956-5537.  On a side note, DU is now on board with the contest and is giving us some great prizes,  along with 100% payback.    Thanks and I hope to see everyone at the contest, Scott Hodges


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 12, 2012)

duckdock said:


> I try to stay off of here as much as possible, but comments like the first post bother me.  As many of you on here know, there was talk of a youth contest, and believe me I would love for there to be one at the BLAST.  The problem is, we have limited time to put on the three contest we already have.  Not to beat a dead horse, but I genuenly feel the GON BLAST is the best possible venue for the Ga. State, and untill something a whole lot better comes along and as long as my name is on it, we will continue to have the contsest in conjunction with GON.  I realize most people don't know how much time and money GON puts into makeing our contest work, but if it werent for them I really don't think we would be where we are today. Post like this remind me of the people who get on here and bash GON, the very group of people who make the forum possible!  I know I can not make everyone in the state of Ga. happy, but I can try and make the majority happy.  I would be more than happy to help put on a youth contest somewhere, we just can't do it at the BLAST.  Daryl Kirby and I had many conversations about the youth contest, and we decided untill they get at least one show under there belt at the Gwinnett Center, we didn't need to make any changes.  If anyone would like to discuss the calling contest, please feel free to call me @478-956-5537.  On a side note, DU is now on board with the contest and is giving us some great prizes,  along with 100% payback.    Thanks and I hope to see everyone at the contest, Scott Hodges



thanks scott!


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 12, 2012)

Can't wait Scott. Hope we have a lot of callers.. Thanks


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 13, 2012)

duckdock said:


> I try to stay off of here as much as possible, but comments like the first post bother me.  As many of you on here know, there was talk of a youth contest, and believe me I would love for there to be one at the BLAST.  The problem is, we have limited time to put on the three contest we already have.  Not to beat a dead horse, but I genuenly feel the GON BLAST is the best possible venue for the Ga. State, and untill something a whole lot better comes along and as long as my name is on it, we will continue to have the contsest in conjunction with GON.  I realize most people don't know how much time and money GON puts into makeing our contest work, but if it werent for them I really don't think we would be where we are today. Post like this remind me of the people who get on here and bash GON, the very group of people who make the forum possible!  I know I can not make everyone in the state of Ga. happy, but I can try and make the majority happy.  I would be more than happy to help put on a youth contest somewhere, we just can't do it at the BLAST.  Daryl Kirby and I had many conversations about the youth contest, and we decided untill they get at least one show under there belt at the Gwinnett Center, we didn't need to make any changes.  If anyone would like to discuss the calling contest, please feel free to call me @478-956-5537.  On a side note, DU is now on board with the contest and is giving us some great prizes,  along with 100% payback.    Thanks and I hope to see everyone at the contest, Scott Hodges




 i know i feel better now .


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 13, 2012)

*Lol*



emusmacker said:


> Some guys are world class duck CALLERS, and some guys are world class duck KILLERS......I'm a duck KILLER.


 Your son kills more ducks than you do LOL.LOL


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jul 13, 2012)

Good wrap up for this thread! I appreciate the work done by so many of the GON members and I'm doing my best to fan the flame of duck calling and hunting with my grandsons. Must be working too because they are fired up about it. We'll all be at the Blast trying to learn something and hopefully we'll be at the educational seminar as well.
Thanks to everyone who has the kids at the front!!
Quack Quack!!


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 13, 2012)

DeweyDuck said:


> Good wrap up for this thread! I appreciate the work done by so many of the GON members and I'm doing my best to fan the flame of duck calling and hunting with my grandsons. Must be working too because they are fired up about it. We'll all be at the Blast trying to learn something and hopefully we'll be at the educational seminar as well.
> Thanks to everyone who has the kids at the front!!
> Quack Quack!!



dewey duck ,i hope your grandkids get the chance to show off all there hard work  one day,and i hope i get the chance to watch..


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jul 13, 2012)

OK smokey, I'll pass your comments on to the kids! Hope you come to the blast and hook up with them.


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 13, 2012)

DeweyDuck said:


> OK smokey, I'll pass your comments on to the kids! Hope you come to the blast and hook up with them.



i plan on being there..


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 16, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> I was going to try my best to stay positive, but



LOL, you're right bro, and how many titles have you won calling ducks?   Just asking.   Maybe one day I'll get to be a great duck hunter like you. Where I get to go to the duck rich state of Arkansas and kill ducks. That would be so awesome.  See ya ast the Blast Chad.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 16, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> I was going to try my best to stay positive, but



Thanks Chad I knew you were the positive type. 

I'm jealous, I wish I could say I was on the RNT pro staff like some folks do.   That and a 1.50 will get you what?   a Mountain Dew throwback.  Whoo hoo.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 16, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> LOL, you're right bro, and how many titles have you won calling ducks?   Just asking.   Maybe one day I'll get to be a great duck hunter like you. Where I get to go to the duck rich state of Arkansas and kill ducks. That would be so awesome.  See ya ast the Blast Chad.



Look forward to seeing and meeting you...


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 16, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Thanks Chad I knew you were the positive type.
> 
> I'm jealous, I wish I could say I was on the RNT pro staff like some folks do.   That and a 1.50 will get you what?   a Mountain Dew throwback.  Whoo hoo.



ok lip-smacker  i see you jump back and forth with people all the time.i also see you using all sorts of reasons why you cant call,win trophies ,hunt-good,kill ducks& ect...time to stop,cause you could call for RNT,SOUTHERN GAME CALLS ,GARDNER OR ECHO if......! you practiced calling and not so much typing....


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 16, 2012)

Smokey73 said:


> ok lip-smacker  i see you jump back and forth with people all the time.i also see you using all sorts of reasons why you cant call,win trophies ,hunt-good,kill ducks& ect...time to stop,cause you could call for RNT,SOUTHERN GAME CALLS ,GARDNER OR ECHO if......! you practiced calling and not so much typing....



Thanks smoke stack. Bet you're good a blowing smoke huh.  I can call good enough to KILL ducks.   The whole deal was razzing Duckcutter a little.  I have no problem with competition calling, I think it's fun to watch and trust me, it's impressive to watch you guys get up in front of others and call.   I can't call that good. Some folks just ain't ever gonna be good enough to call competitively. I possibly could get better, but I will say this that you don't have to call at the competition level to kill ducks.  You'll probably argue because you compete and will say how it makes you better in the field. Well I heard a quote and it's true, and it's also true for turkey calling contests, a real hen mallard wouldn't place in a calling contest. Seriously, how many times have you heard a mallard use a high ball call?  

Again smoker, I have no problem with calling contests and enjoy them, but some folks ACTUALLY think that if you can't call on stage then you can't kill ducks.   There were alot of older duck slayers that would take me and you and half the folks on this forum to duck killing school and they never competed for a judge, their judge was a real duck, the only judge that matters.


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 16, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Thanks smoke stack. Bet you're good a blowing smoke huh.  I can call good enough to KILL ducks.   The whole deal was razzing Duckcutter a little.  I have no problem with competition calling, I think it's fun to watch and trust me, it's impressive to watch you guys get up in front of others and call.   I can't call that good. Some folks just ain't ever gonna be good enough to call competitively. I possibly could get better, but I will say this that you don't have to call at the competition level to kill ducks.  You'll probably argue because you compete and will say how it makes you better in the field. Well I heard a quote and it's true, and it's also true for turkey calling contests, a real hen mallard wouldn't place in a calling contest. Seriously, how many times have you heard a mallard use a high ball call?
> 
> Again smoker, I have no problem with calling contests and enjoy them, but some folks ACTUALLY think that if you can't call on stage then you can't kill ducks.   There were alot of older duck slayers that would take me and you and half the folks on this forum to duck killing school and they never competed for a judge, their judge was a real duck, the only judge that matters.





 smack-daddy ..you need to stop watching all those Reruns & DVD's of DUCK COMMANDER..its making you sound like a broke record.don't worry it will pass


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jul 17, 2012)

While its true that competition calling and hunting calls are completely different, most of the people comp calling are good at both. Just because they blow in a comp doesnt mean they arent good hunters, it just means they have an extreme amount of control and can make the call do exactly what they want. Likewise, there are some people who cant do a comp routine but can call ducks great. We have more important stuff to worry about than why or why not calling competitions are stupid, 1- November 6, and 2- November 17. just my .02.... sorry to get off topic. i think a Jr. contest is a great idea. i would be willing to support any way i could.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 17, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I have found that people want to have all kind of things, but they dont want to work for it. They want everyone else do the work and they benfit from others hard work.  Also they are the first to fuss about something too. I am not pointing fingers, just making a statement.
> Good luck


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 18, 2012)

Smokey73 said:


> smack-daddy ..you need to stop watching all those Reruns & DVD's of DUCK COMMANDER..its making you sound like a broke record.don't worry it will pass



Hello pot, this is the kettle.

I also watch RNTV, and DU tv. so there.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 18, 2012)

duckhunter2010 said:


> While its true that competition calling and hunting calls are completely different, most of the people comp calling are good at both. Just because they blow in a comp doesnt mean they arent good hunters, it just means they have an extreme amount of control and can make the call do exactly what they want. Likewise, there are some people who cant do a comp routine but can call ducks great. We have more important stuff to worry about than why or why not calling competitions are stupid, 1- November 6, and 2- November 17. just my .02.... sorry to get off topic. i think a Jr. contest is a great idea. i would be willing to support any way i could.



Excellent post, that is what I'm getting at. There is the mentality that if you can't blow a routine on stage then you can't kill ducks.  I've never said that comp callers can't kill ducks, and I agree it gives more control and takes more discipline.  I too would support a Jr duck calling contest. I respect the comp callers and love to hear someone call that REALLY knows how. I have no aspiration to be a comp caller, but I do believe that I am good enough to call in ducks. Have done it before.  like I said, I've never heard a duck do a hail call.


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 18, 2012)

smacker-poo  .. here it is i don't know you and you don't know me.so i don't want to burn any bridges down with ya,heck i might have a flat 1 day and your the guy who stops.but most comp callers can call in duck pretty "well" cause they have such call control.....but hunting skills takes time in the field/woods..so being a great caller dont help if you cant find your self around a boat,blind or tree... now i notice you post your kids pics hunting and thats great,just remember i was standing up for your kids too if they decide  to ever call in comps..


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 19, 2012)

I must say this so that you know what I believe. I have never said that, " you must comp call to kill ducks". Their it is! Anyone can kill ducks if you are where the ducks want to be, you don't even have to call. I have hunted with guys and I wanted to ask them to put their calls up, but we still killed ducks. I comp call, because I honestly enjoy the competitions and the people that I meet. I called in the Last Chance regional last year, and I made it to the second round and i was caller number 15. Caller 14 was Robb Watts ( owner of Refuge calls) and caller 16 was Kent Cullem ( Owner of Hobo calls). If you don't think that was fun you are crazy. That's why I do it.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jul 19, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> I must say this so that you know what I believe. I have never said that, " you must comp call to kill ducks". Their it is! Anyone can kill ducks if you are where the ducks want to be, you don't even have to call. I have hunted with guys and I wanted to ask them to put their calls up, but we still killed ducks. I comp call, because I honestly enjoy the competitions and the people that I meet. I called in the Last Chance regional last year, and I made it to the second round and i was caller number 15. Caller 14 was Robb Watts ( owner of Refuge calls) and caller 16 was Kent Cullem ( Owner of Hobo calls). If you don't think that was fun you are crazy. That's why I do it.



Thats the only reason i want to try it. I just think it would be a blast.


----------



## Smokey73 (Jul 19, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> I must say this so that you know what I believe. I have never said that, " you must comp call to kill ducks". Their it is! Anyone can kill ducks if you are where the ducks want to be, you don't even have to call. I have hunted with guys and I wanted to ask them to put their calls up, but we still killed ducks. I comp call, because I honestly enjoy the competitions and the people that I meet. I called in the Last Chance regional last year, and I made it to the second round and i was caller number 15. Caller 14 was Robb Watts ( owner of Refuge calls) and caller 16 was Kent Cullem ( Owner of Hobo calls). If you don't think that was fun you are crazy. That's why I do it.







price-less......:fun deal wasnt it..??


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 19, 2012)

Smokey73 said:


> smacker-poo  .. here it is i don't know you and you don't know me.so i don't want to burn any bridges down with ya,heck i might have a flat 1 day and your the guy who stops.but most comp callers can call in duck pretty "well" cause they have such call control.....but hunting skills takes time in the field/woods..so being a great caller dont help if you cant find your self around a boat,blind or tree... now i notice you post your kids pics hunting and thats great,just remember i was standing up for your kids too if they decide  to ever call in comps..



And I'm also not trying to burn bridges either, and i support a youth calling comp, i even said I enjoy watching them. I would love to be able to control a call like that.  There's no denying that comp callers can handle a call/ I as just saying that there are some guys that can't call at the comp level, and they are just as good of DUCK HUNTERS as the comp callers.  

Chad that must have been an awesome feeling, it would be extremely fun to be able to call on the same stage as those guys.  I get it, it's the rush and I understand it. All I was saying is that sometimes too much emphasis is put on great calling and not on hunting skills.

The way some make it sound, if you're a champion caller then all you gotta do is run out to any large body of water and run your winning routine and wah lah, the ducks will appear.

Smoke pole, I don't know you, and I'm not bashing you or comp callers just saying that I'd rather my son know how to duck HUNT and be a good caller that to be a great CALLER and not a good hunter. That's all. But I've told him that if he wants to compete, I'll support him as best I can. 

And yes, I do post pics of my son's hunts. I'm proud of him, he's 10 yrs old and loves duck hunting more than anything else. I hiope to keep it that way. I have a 4 month old son that i hope one day will love it just as much.  My son can call pretty good for his age, and he's even learning when and when not to call.  

So like I said, I wasn't bashing comp calling, just making a point that duck hunting is more than just great calling.  and yes, smokey roo, I'd be glad to help you out if you ever needed it.


----------

